# Private Health Insurance (Medibank)



## ozlemben (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi there,

For a decision related with private health insurance we need your valuable feedback & advice & experience:

our situation is this: we've been living overseas as expat for some time now, 
we were with medibank for health insurance (besides medicare), this is ongoing since 2011 for my hubby and since 2009 for me (actually that was my first arrival in aus as a student)

after moving overseas we've suspended our account. now we're reaching to the end of that suspension period by mid this month. we've to either 
1-) extend our membership, pay another six months (considering we'll still be overseas during this period) and then would be able to suspend again, 
or 
2-) quit medibank and only re-join it (or join another) only after setting our mind to re-settle back in aus.

for this decision our focus is specifically on the following;
a- if we quit today and re-join later would that have any adverse impact on the monthly payments?
b- for the above scenario would that have any adverse impact on the waiting times for the services?


thanks in advance.


----------

